# Molly-Guard

## ToeiRei

I recently tried Debian and saw the way they protect servers against accidental reboots via SSH. Honestly,  I have to admit, I like the idea as I did hit the same problem a couple of weeks ago by ssh-ing from one box to another. In the end I powered the firewall down instead of my local box due to misreading the hostname.

Any ideas how to implement that thing on gentoo in an easy way?

----------

## Hu

The term "Molly Guard" has significant historical usage outside of the described feature.  For those of us not familiar with the feature in question, could you describe it or link to documentation which does?

----------

## ToeiRei

In terms of debian, it protects you from accidentally rebooting a server while being logged in via SSH. You need to confirm things as soon as you're logged in remotely.

----------

